# DIY Snoods



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Great pictures of your spoos and their snoods!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I need to make one of those, right now I am using a clothes pin to pin her ears behind her head. It works most the time, but sometimes fall out. Thanks! Your poodles are so pretty, each and everyone of them.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I like the Vegas Method! :five: lol


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

A sock is a brilliant idea for a small poodle - I must try that on Poppy.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Fabulous ideas. Thanks for sharing. Is Vienna in heat? It looks as if she is wearing undies.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Fabulous ideas. Thanks for sharing. Is Vienna in heat? It looks as if she is wearing undies.


No, she's spayed, remember my thread about her rear staining from her obsessively licking her lady bits? I'm trying to curb the habit by keeping undies on her. None of the yuck sprays have helped, shaving the area close hasn't helped, letting it grow hasn't helped.. I'm running out of ideas!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ah yes...now I remember! Well, hopefully this works. At least the undies are white...so if need be, keep them a permanent fixture.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

White undies isn't the best.. harder to see, harder to be reminded to take them off when I let her out.. so many undies have been pee'd in lol


----------

